# hedgehog?



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I was on my goodreads page when this add popped up. Forgive my ignorance, but what kind a hedgehog is this guy? I'm assuming it's a hedgie.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pointy bat ears? Hmm. I call photochop. *grin*


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

looks to be an egyptian long eared hedgehog


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ooh look at these: http://www.redorbit.com/education/refer ... index.html

Ok, fine, I take back my photochop comment and plead ignorance on the subject.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

That's too cool I didn't know about these little guys.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

The ears kind of scare me but he is cute. I'd still rather have Ender.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow , that is really interesting to know!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Check out this hedgehog!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, we all know Tsunami is freaking adorable and we are all jealous. :lol: I will send you the other pics I got of her at the show.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

omg...what a pretty girl!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree. Tsunami is adorable. I would so love to meet her if you weren't so dang far away. :lol:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Hedgiepets said:


> Check out this hedgehog!


Aw, it's like a pug version of a hedgehog!!!! Dogs are of course the first animal I look to for comparison as I work in a dog supply store. Very cute and strange looking. What kind of hedgehog is she?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

She is a Brandt's hedgehog. I picked her up from a rescue. She had frost bitten ears and a broken foot.

I am looking for anyone that knows anything about Brandt's hedgehogs to learn more about her care.


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been researching this type of hedgehog for a little while now because I find them fascinating. I am currently taking an Animal Science course in which I want to incorporate the Brandt's, African Pygmy, and the European hedgehogs into my research paper. If you haven't already, I found this website very informational... http://www.arkive.org/brandts-hedgehog/paraechinus-hypomelas/biology.html I will go to the University library and see what scientific articles and/or other publications as soon as possible and let you know of my findings.

How is the healing process going?

-Amanda


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

The ears are healing nicely. The vet took the splint off yesterday but the leg is still swollen and she is not using it yet. I forgot that last week, while at the vet's, she blew a snot bubble. On Sunday during the show, she did blow another snot bubble, so we are doing another week on antibiotics.

I did see that web site.

I wish I would have met you at the show, Amanda. Did you get some pictures of her?


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Deneen, Tsunami is just so adorable! I hope she'll be fine soon.


----------



## Soraya (Dec 3, 2008)

wow Tsunami is gorgeous where did u got her??? can we keep this kind as a pet or that illegal?

would really like more information on that kind of hedgie  it the first time i hear about that kind 

that very interesting  hope she will get better soon


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I picked her up at a dog rescue. We figure she was most likely smuggled in from Iran. At this time, I do not believe that she is illegal in my state. I have spoken to the USDA inspectors of Colorado and they said it was fine there.


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

I did not... sadly. I wish I had gotten to meet you too! My grandmother passed at 4 am that Saturday so I only competed and then my boyfriend and I went out to explore to get my mind off everything and to breathe in some fresh mountain air. Are y'all going to make it down here for the Dallas show? I know it is only one day, but I think it is going to be lots of fun! 

-Amanda


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Amanda, I am sorry about your grandmother.

No, I am not going to TX.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

super cute overload


----------

